# Rezept



## forellenkoenig (5. April 2002)

Hallo Leute
Wer hat ein Leng Rezept das nicht so Exotisch zubereitet wird? freue mich über jedes rezept.

gruß Forellenkoenig :z


----------



## Guest (5. April 2002)

Entschuldige bitte, aber warum benutzt Du nicht die Suchfunktion? 
Dieses Thema hatten wir bereits vor kurzer Zeit.


----------



## forellenkoenig (5. April 2002)

hey clint word
gans einfach,weil diese rezepte nichts für mich sind, ich brauche ein rezept das ohne irgend eine weinsoße oder sonstigen schnik schnak sind.

gruß forellenkoenig


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2002)

Das allereinfachste(dabei sicher nicht das Schlechteste) ist wenn Du die Filets mit Salz und Pfeffer würzt, in Mehl wendest und in Öl brätst. Kurz bevor sie fertig (damit die Butter nicht verbrennt) sind nochn Klacks Butter oder Kräuterbutter dazu, servieren, fertich und gut.
Kannst Kartoffeln(auch als bratkartoffeln oder Salat) genauso gut dazu essen wie Brot, ich selber mag auch gerne einen Salat dazu.


----------



## forellenkoenig (5. April 2002)

*genau so*

Hallo Thomas
das ist genau was ich gesucht habe,einfach und schnell gemacht.

vielen dank

Grüße vom forellenkoenig :z  :q  :z  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2002)

Bescheid!


----------



## Pottwal (26. April 2002)

Nimm den Leng putze ihn, säure ihn, schneide ihn ohne Kopf in Kotletts. Dann mariniere ihn mit Zitronensaft, Dill, einer in Ringen geschnittenen Zwiebel und mit zwei gehackten Knoblauchzehen und einen Schuß Woycestersauce über Nacht abgedeckt im Kühlschrank.

Dann nimmst Du ein längliche Backkuchenform und fettest diese ein, dann die Kotletts salzen und ein bischen pfeffern und mit Creme Fraiche bestreichen. Dann  hintereinander aufgerichtet in die Backform stellen. Zwischen jeder Scheibe Kottlett eine Orangen- scheibe und 4-5 Rukola-Blätter( junger Löwenzahn oder Blattspinat geht auch )zwischenfügen.

Nun 30 min in die Backröhre bei 200° C schmörgeln lassen,
anschließend mit Schnittlauch bestreuen und servieren.

Dazu passen Kartoffel oder Reis. Ich selbst liebe dazu Spagetti. Da in der Backform genug Soße entsteht passt auch die Nudel.


mmmmmhhhh....


----------



## fjord-tours_sharky (26. April 2002)

Typisch meierchen, nur das futtern im Kopp, klingt aber lecker. Kannste ja in Norge für uns kochen. Den Leng dazu fang ich Dir. Musst mir nur sgen wie groß, wie schwer und wie viele!   

Bis bald

Fjordgorilla :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Pottwal (27. April 2002)

Hallo Fjordgorilla,

du kennst ja meine beiden Lengs vom letzten Jahr,

90 cm Länge sollte er schon haben.


----------



## fjord-tours_sharky (27. April 2002)

Hallo Potti,

na,biste jetzt heiss?

Ich freu mich schon auf die fischfabrik!!!

Schönes wochenende

F-Gorilla :z  :z  :z  #w


----------



## Pottwal (27. April 2002)

Hi Fjordgorilla,

heiß ist gar kein Ausdruck, ich höre schon das Klappern meiner Pilkrute am Bootsrand.

 :z


----------



## fjord-tours_sharky (29. April 2002)

ICH AUCH, ALTER,ICH AUCH!!!!!! :q 

Fjordgorilla :z  :z  :z  :z  #w


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

@ fjordgorilla und pottwal: bis hierher finde ich ja noch in ordnung. weitere norwegenergüsse aber bitte im entsprechenden forum.

ein schwedischer koch der für seine fischrezepte hier in schweden berühmt ist, schwört in vielen fällen auf salzwasser, in dem ein stück fisch (mit haut und gräten) ohne zu kochen gegahrt wird. gerade bei leng über fünf kilo, finde ich, ist das die perfekte methode. dazu dann buttersosse und kartoffeln oder wie viele schweden es machen, frisch geriebenen meerrettich dazu. eiersosse (bechamelsosse mit gewürfelten eistückchen) oder eine feine senfsosse tun es auch. salat, trockener weisswein oder wer&acute;s lieber mag ein kühles herbes, fertig! chippog, küchenmod aus schweden


----------



## Pottwal (30. April 2002)

Hallo chippoq,

hört sich gut an.


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

da schmeckst du eben zuallererst den fisch und nochmals den fisch. der sollte also mit andacht behandelt worden sein und werden. ich finde, das sich das grundsätzlich lohnt. siehe auch dazu meinen beitrag weiter unten über die 2S(!)regel. guten appetit! chippog


----------

